# Monza, fatta per Pessina.



## Tifo'o (4 Luglio 2022)

Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, è fatta per il passaggio di Pessina al Monza. Arriverà con la formula del prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 15 mln in caso di salvezza.

Il Milan dunque potrebbe incassarne 7,5 la prossima estate.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Luglio 2022)

Vedi tu se per due spiccioli ci toccherà tifare per la salvezza di questi qua


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Luglio 2022)

Che bella lavatrice oh


----------



## Gamma (4 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, è fatta per il passaggio di Pessina al Monza. Arriverà con la formula del prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 15 mln in caso di salvezza.
> 
> Il Milan dunque potrebbe incassarne 7,5 la prossima estate.


Magari. 7.5 mln per non fare nulla.

Il Monza si salverà, in questa Serie A basta davvero poco (come mostra la Salernitana).
Realisticamente possono ambire al 10º posto.


----------



## Diavolo86 (4 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, è fatta per il passaggio di Pessina al Monza. Arriverà con la formula del prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 15 mln in caso di salvezza.
> 
> Il Milan dunque potrebbe incassarne 7,5 la prossima estate.


Ottimo, plusvalenza insperata a questo punto. Strano che l'Atalanta non provi a far scattare la clausola per toglierci il 50% e darci invece 3M. Ce ne smenano 4,5M così, boh.
Comunque rischia di finire veramente che il Monza quest'anno investe sul mercato più di noi eh...
Speriamo bene


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Luglio 2022)

Cioè questi spendono 15 mln come nulla fosse,noi abbiamo bisogno di 50 riunioni prima di fare una spesa.


----------



## Zlatan87 (4 Luglio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Vedi tu se per due spiccioli ci toccherà tifare per la salvezza di questi qua


2 spiccioli? sono un quarto della nostra spesa media annuale per fare mercato...


----------



## Djici (4 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, è fatta per il passaggio di Pessina al Monza. Arriverà con la formula del prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 15 mln in caso di salvezza.
> 
> Il Milan dunque potrebbe incassarne 7,5 la prossima estate.


Colpaccio Monza. Non che sia un fenomeno ma per una neopromossa e un super colpo.
Finiranno nella parte sinistra della classifica.
.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Luglio 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> Ottimo, plusvalenza insperata a questo punto. Strano che l'Atalanta non provi a far scattare la clausola per toglierci il 50% e darci invece 3M. Ce ne smenano 4,5M così, boh.
> Comunque rischia di finire veramente che il Monza quest'anno investe sul mercato più di noi eh...
> Speriamo bene


Pessina ha 96 presenze con l'Atalanta, la clausola dei 3M scatta a 100 e l'eventuale centesima presenza sarebbe alla quarta giornata tra 30 agosto e 1 settembre, non ci sono margini per fregarci come con Caldara, considerata la stagione del giocatore, gli conviene venderlo se davvero offrono 15-20.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Luglio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Cioè questi spendono 15 mln come nulla fosse,noi abbiamo bisogno di 50 riunioni prima di fare una spesa.


Dai, il Monza è l'esempio perfetto di gestione anacronistica di una società.
Ai tifosi monzesi parrà una figata perchè finalmente sono in A e hanno il presidente che spende, ma morto Berlu falliranno rovinosamente visto che ora giocheranno a fare buchi di bilancio paurosi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Luglio 2022)

direi che la loro priorità è un attaccante ora. Al massimo si prendono anche Messias che è un pupillo di Stroppa.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, è fatta per il passaggio di Pessina al Monza. Arriverà con la formula del prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 15 mln in caso di salvezza.
> 
> Il Milan dunque potrebbe incassarne 7,5 la prossima estate.



Elliott: "E chi è il fesso che cede 'sto club ... escono fuori soldi da tutte le parti ..."


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Luglio 2022)

Se la salute di Berlusconi regge 3-4 anni possono creare un giochino di provincia di tutto rispetto.

Quest’anno devono solo mantenere la categoria e azzeccare 2-3 giovani di livello tra quelli che prenderanno per crearsi una base per anno prossimo


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Calciomercato.com, è fatta per il passaggio di Pessina al Monza. Arriverà con la formula del prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 15 mln in caso di salvezza.
> 
> Il Milan dunque potrebbe incassarne 7,5 la prossima estate.


Calcio minore.


----------



## Tobi (4 Luglio 2022)

Le operazioni Pessina, Paquetà, Hauge stannno dando dei frutti interessanti. Alla fine 7.5 di qua, 15 di la e forse su Paquetà altri 15 li riusciamo a ricavare, abbiamo portato in cassa quasi 40 milioni di cash, sfoltendo le ultime zavorre saremmo veramente al top almeno sul piano economico, speriamo porti vantaggi anche sul lato sportivo


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Luglio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Le operazioni Pessina, Paquetà, Hauge stannno dando dei frutti interessanti. Alla fine 7.5 di qua, 15 di la e forse su Paquetà altri 15 li riusciamo a ricavare, abbiamo portato in cassa quasi 40 milioni di cash, sfoltendo le ultime zavorre saremmo veramente al top almeno sul piano economico, speriamo porti vantaggi anche sul lato sportivo


Pessina è pura fortuna, non ha mai neanche sfiorato il Milan prima squadra proprio perché non ci credevano manco per sbaglio, con Paquetà mi pare fossimo andati a pari coi giochi di bilancio quando lo vendemmo, se va bene guadagniamo qualcosina ora, a distanza di anni e completamente oltre la nostra gestione (quindi pure qui, culo, 9/10 volte non succede). Hauge invece sì, da noi ha reso per quel che è costato (5M) e contando gli ammortamenti son circa 9M puliti di plusvalenza. Non penso sia casuale che la prima sia un'operazione di Mirabelli, la seconda di Leonardo e la terza di Maldini.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Pessina è pura fortuna, non ha mai neanche sfiorato il Milan prima squadra proprio perché non ci credevano manco per sbaglio, con Paquetà mi pare fossimo andati a pari coi giochi di bilancio quando lo vendemmo, se va bene guadagniamo qualcosina ora, a distanza di anni e completamente oltre la nostra gestione (quindi pure qui, culo, 9/10 volte non succede). Hauge invece sì, da noi ha reso per quel che è costato (5M) e contando gli ammortamenti son circa 9M puliti di plusvalenza. Non penso sia casuale che la prima sia un'operazione di Mirabelli, la seconda di Leonardo e la terza di Maldini.


te pareva che su 3 operazioni simili si doveva trovar qualcosa per differenziare quella "buona" da quelle "fortunate"...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> te pareva che su 3 operazioni simili si doveva trovar qualcosa per differenziare quella "buona" da quelle "fortunate"...


La storia è il risultato di concatenazioni di causa, non di caso. Se no vale tutto allora, senza contare che Paquetà l'han venduto gli attuali, Leonardo solo i cocci aveva lasciato.


----------



## Tobi (4 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Pessina è pura fortuna, non ha mai neanche sfiorato il Milan prima squadra proprio perché non ci credevano manco per sbaglio, con Paquetà mi pare fossimo andati a pari coi giochi di bilancio quando lo vendemmo, se va bene guadagniamo qualcosina ora, a distanza di anni e completamente oltre la nostra gestione (quindi pure qui, culo, 9/10 volte non succede). Hauge invece sì, da noi ha reso per quel che è costato (5M) e contando gli ammortamenti son circa 9M puliti di plusvalenza. Non penso sia casuale che la prima sia un'operazione di Mirabelli, la seconda di Leonardo e la terza di Maldini.



Nel calcio oltre la competenza ci vuole anche fortuna indubbiamente ma stavolta la fortuna è tripla. Paqueta ed Hauge sono cessioni fatte sotto la gestione Maldini, Pessina fu inserito nella trattativa Conti all'Epoca di Mirabelli, bene ritrovarci tutte insieme queste entrate sempre che gli speculatori americani non mettano tutto in saccoccia


----------



## MagicBox (4 Luglio 2022)

Mentre giocava l’europeo non c’era giorno in cui i giornalisti non scrivevano di quale gran giocatore avevamo perso

un anno dopo firma per il Monza


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Luglio 2022)

MagicBox ha scritto:


> Mentre giocava l’europeo non c’era giorno in cui i giornalisti non scrivevano di quale gran giocatore avevamo perso
> 
> un anno dopo firma per il Monza


Bravo, stavo proprio per scriverlo.


----------



## numero 3 (4 Luglio 2022)

MagicBox ha scritto:


> Mentre giocava l’europeo non c’era giorno in cui i giornalisti non scrivevano di quale gran giocatore avevamo perso
> 
> un anno dopo firma per il Monza




Che cmq vale Brahim Diaz e Maldini Jr


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Luglio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Che cmq vale Brahim Diaz e Maldini Jr


A livello tecnico Brahim Diaz è nettamente superiore, non c'è paragone. Il suo limite è fisico e di contiuità, ha pure 2 anni meno di Pessina e non è altrettanto predisposto agli infortuni.
Maldini non lo sappiamo, alla sua età Pessina doveva iniziare la sua prima stagione di Serie A, aveva solo due anni da titolare tra C e B a 21 anni con la stagione da iniziare.


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dai, il Monza è l'esempio perfetto di gestione anacronistica di una società.
> Ai tifosi monzesi parrà una figata perchè finalmente sono in A e hanno il presidente che spende, ma morto Berlu falliranno rovinosamente visto che ora giocheranno a fare buchi di bilancio paurosi.



E' il mio stesso pensiero, si godano fino alla salute di Silvio, perchè poi una società piena di debiti senza appeal commerciali sarà dura trovare chi la rileva per mantenerla in serie A.


----------

